# Gravely 5665 Fuel Pump Spraying Gasoline



## Wannagoal (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi - I am prepping my Gravely 5665 2-Wheel Walk behind for the winter. When I ran it to make sure everything was performing as expected, I found fuel spraying out of the fuel pump. As I went to disassemble the fuel pump to diagnose the issue (I suspect the gasket pancaked between the two metal halves of the pump has corroded) I was unable to stop the flow of fuel from leaking out as I removed the screws holding the pump together. I shut off the fuel tank with the valve screw as tightly as possible (without risking damage) yet still had fuel flowing out of the pump as I disassembled it. Is there possibly fuel backing out of the carburetor (at least I think that's the next stop for the fuel...) and another valve I can close to prevent this?

And a related question, does anyone know what gasket part number I need to replace in this instance? The parts list doesn't get to that level of detail. Again, I think the issue is the rubber between the two halves of the pump.

This is my first post and I'm new to the forum, but interested in learning how to fix my Gravely myself. I inherited it from my father-in-law who bought it new back in 1984 (the year I was born). You can imagine how I'd like to impress him with fixing this rather simple issue. Thanks for any help, let me know if further information would be useful.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Werlcome to the forum!
You didn't mention the engine model # or spec. Seems like the original engine was a Kohler. You should be able to google that model fuel pump repair kit to find parts. Might even find a youtube video on repairing it.


----------

